# Most Overpowered Army?



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm sure there's some old threads about this but I'm curious what everyone thinks is the most overpowered army available?

Personally, for me it's necrons no questions asked. Sure they're a very nice army, very powerful, but they're just no fun to play with because of how easy it is to defeat armies with them.

It's just march forward, shoot, die, get back up, march, shoot etc. They are a powerful army and no fun to play with in my opinion. I much prefer something like Eldar that requires tactics and strategy.

What's it for you?


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I pretty much agree with you, except I'm a marines fan (Well, Grey Knights.)


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Well for me it isn't necrons, I can tell you that much. TBH I really don' think any of the armies are that OPed.


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

Imperial Guard and Blood Angels have been some of the tougher nuts to crack lately. At 'ard boys level (2500) there is very little you can do if a Guard player has first turn. He can, and probably will, criple you.

Personally though? I feel that Guard and BA are good, but definately not unbreakable. At least in my area.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Eldar are the best, IMO, because they're so damn hard to kill due to the fact you'll never get a shot at them in cc. Second, I would vote space puppies, but probably blood angels as well due to the rumors I heard of their codex.


----------



## hijynx (Aug 7, 2009)

There are a couple autopilot space wolves lists that take little to no strategy to play, and win with. Guard are tough also. But every army DOES have a weakness. I wouldn't put any codex well above the others, but there are a couple that are way _below_ the others.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

There are no "OMFG broken!" armies in 40K right now. Guard are tough without a doubt, but they're not untouchable. Same with Blood Angels and Space Wolves despite everyone and their dog thinking otherwise. So really I don't think there's a "best" or "most powerful" army out there right now, though there are definitely _under_powered ones (most of the ones without a 5th edition Codex).

As for Necrons being overpowered, I'm not exactly sure how to respond to that. :scratchhead:


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

Katie Drake said:


> There are no "OMFG broken!" armies in 40K right now. Guard are tough without a doubt, but they're not untouchable. Same with Blood Angels and Space Wolves despite everyone and their dog thinking otherwise. So really I don't think there's a "best" or "most powerful" army out there right now, though there are definitely _under_powered ones (most of the ones without a 5th edition Codex).
> 
> As for Necrons being overpowered, I'm not exactly sure how to respond to that. :scratchhead:


While I can not say from experience, I have heard a lot of rumors that the 'crons are a very underpowered army...


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

^Same here. Are you basing your opinion on one game, or many games? Because you only need to destroy 75% of the army to win. That, minus the reserves...


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

DestroyerHive said:


> ^Same here. Are you basing your opinion on one game, or many games? Because you only need to destroy 75% of the army to win. That, minus the reserves...


I usually play khornate. Or just chaos in general.

I played some 'crons at tournaments and just general play. Wasn't pretty :\

I had my stuff with me to a trip to Sweden once. Found a GW in Göteborg, I think, that had some gaming going on. Played a Necron player that gave me kind of a tough time. He still lost, but not by phase out.

So necrons are really, really sub-par. But there are some people that can make it work decently enough, like Fritz from saimhan.blogspot.com.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I was surprised to see necrons here too. Their current codex limits them with regards selection options and excessive costs. I dont think there have been many high placed cron armies in tournaments for a while.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Not to mention a mostly khorn army would destroy any necron unit it got into CC with (Just remember to bring your PW, and PF's). Hell a DP with wings will fly down, and kill 3 crons then win CC.


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

LukeValantine said:


> Not to mention a mostly khorn army would destroy any necron unit it got into CC with (Just remember to bring your PW, and PF's). Hell a DP with wings will fly down, and kill 3 crons then win CC.


I've had Fire dragons fail to kill my Daemon Prince by shooting, only to off him in close combat. A nurgle-warptime prince, no less.

Don't underestimate the small-timers beating on the daemon princes!


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Cruor99 said:


> I've had Fire dragons fail to kill my Daemon Prince by shooting, only to off him in close combat. A nurgle-warptime prince, no less.
> 
> Don't underestimate the small-timers beating on the daemon princes!


Bwahahahaha!!! You brought back a good memory! 
To bad my fire dragons sucks so much at shooting that they have to get into CC with daemon princes... It is quite amusing though 

Cron suck though. Let's hope they get a new codex next year (after my eldar lol!).


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

I can play necrons pretty well because I've been plaing them so long and have a feel for their capabilities, but they are by no means overpowered in 5th. Maybe in 4th you could make that argument, what with Warriors blowing up Land Raiders and other awesome feats of destructive might. 5th sort of raped them. You can still play them, but now they are like DE, you need some time under your belt with them. However, unlike DE, they aren't horrifically destructive. They were in 4th but not so much now that their Gauss rule got basically taken away.

As for TOO powerful, there really aren't any. I tear Guard right up with necrons, I don't know what people are complaining about. Soft squishy laser pen wielding guardsmen don't stand a chance against deepstriking Liths and FOs, and armor lines get ripped up by HDs and Destroyer lords.

THere are, without a doubt, UNDERpowered armies though. DE for instance. Or Necrons, in most cases.


----------



## Kirby (May 16, 2010)

Katie Drake said:


> There are no "OMFG broken!" armies in 40K right now. Guard are tough without a doubt, but they're not untouchable. Same with Blood Angels and Space Wolves despite everyone and their dog thinking otherwise. So really I don't think there's a "best" or "most powerful" army out there right now, though there are definitely _under_powered ones (most of the ones without a 5th edition Codex).
> 
> As for Necrons being overpowered, I'm not exactly sure how to respond to that. :scratchhead:


+1 for Katie again but add Tau to the top list and I put TYranids above both of the new SM variants. As to how to respond to Necrons being OP: *facepalm*, it's no wonder so many "hate 5th" threads go about.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

You have to remember my view of Crons being overpowered should really be taken with a lot of salt.

I have only played a couple of games with 5th Edition, most of my games of 40K were 2nd - 4th edition and I also haven't played a game of 40K in god knows how long.

All I know is that every game I have played with Necrons I have always won and found them very boring to play as. It might have just been pure luck I don't know, but I've never even come close to losing when using necrons and it required very little skill.

I've yet to play a 5th Edition game with Crons though so my views and opinions may not be as valid, I've only played as Eldar so far this edition. What I like about Eldar is if you've got the right strategy and mix of troops, you can obliterate enemies easily, but someone who's not so experienced in Eldar and doesn't get the right army, will fall apart with ease.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

when 5th Ed came out i thought i might as well put my necrons to sleep in a box in the back of my wardrobe. But i then thought thye were my first army so i should at least give them a try. I did and was supprised so what the gauss rule has been bent over and raped i had no problem cracking tanks. I played 10 games and got a 70% victory with them. I've said it before and i'll say it again its not the army its the player.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

I still think Guard is the army closest to being overpowered. But only in high points games. And they are by no means indestructible. It's just that if they win first turn odds are that they just won. Which is lame. Because then the game is pretty much about who gets to go first (moreso than any other) and while that isn't particularly overpowered it's pretty lame.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

back in 4th I'd agree that crons equaled broken, basic infantry EASILY able to kill a tank before you even blinked.

but today, well a necron horde of just warriors can still be a pain in the ass no doubt, but once you bring medium-heavy armoured vehicles into the mix it becomes a slow game for both sides usually, and if they spam monoliths, we'll there only broken against an army with zero fast moving units, then it becomes the fault of the opponent for not having balance, but if the opponent does have fast units its another necron force easily vanquished.

if a necron force is balanced (so not spamming liths or warriors) then there a hard bunch to beat indeed with another balanced force and ca give a decent game (unfortunately missed by allot of cron players since moaning is easier).

the hardest armies I've seen recently though being played is Orks and tyranids, I've seen even some of the most competitive players struggle against well thought out lists done by them.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Guard for me, a vendetta and chimera spam list is just such a pain in the ass as you just cant get enough shots out/ they infiltrate and then they are in your lines with plasma and melta and its just bloody painful to fight against.

Necrons struggle more and more because every squad sergeant and his dog has a power weapon/ fist so in combat more and more of them don't get up and theyjust tend to get over run or out manouvered.

Monolith's are still one of the best vehicles in the game, i've never managed to kill one and I'm tau so I've got a fricking railgun.


----------



## Nave Senrag (Jul 8, 2010)

Necrons seem to be less underpowered and more balanced now. In 4th ed the basic infantry could tear tanks apart. Now they can't and have to take units that are designed to tear tanks apart. Also, Monoliths.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

For me its the DE. A 12 year old codex and I still play the same list as I did 12 years ago.
For what they lack in resilience they make up in Damage output. So will consequently beat pretty much any other army in a damage race.

However, I agree that it is indeed the player not the army that makes an army over-powered. If someone has bothered to try and test different units to discover something nigh unbeatable in his hands, how dare people call him overpowered.

Personally, I believe that ths PM/OB/DP spam list is probably the most over-powered list, but CCSM in comparison to CSW or CBA is really really lacking.

If you can't beat an army, try something else against it.

As for Necrons? They can just fuck off. Boring Boring Boring army. Most people who play using them are people still suffering from a 4th ed hangover and are amongst the worst sportsmen ever. Quite a sweeping statement, but I get sick of being moaned at when playing them.


----------



## Farseer_Iowan (Jun 25, 2010)

I have not been playing 5th edition long, but I have had the most trouble with Orks... Are they overpowered? I don't think so, they have a lot of mobility that you don't expect. The Nids are pretty good now too... I haven't seen the DE or IG played yet but hope to real soon...


----------

